# New Website At Fort Perch Rock



## freddythefrog (Dec 15, 2007)

Hello Everyone
Just to announce that at last our new website is now up and running.
Please follow the Link below or type it into your browser URL heading.
Not yet on the search engines but applied to them recently so at present a search will not find us.

http://www.fortperchrockmarineradiomuseum.co.uk

We would like to thank the members of this site for their contributions
of photos and info supplied in helping us to do this website.

Hope you all enjoy it.

cheers and 73's de freddythefrog

ps make sure you turn your volume up abit for the opening page!!


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Fantastic achievement, Freddy. Congratulations to you all, what a web site!


----------



## gwzm (Nov 7, 2005)

Excellent. Loved the photo of Tony "in the chair" on Alaunia. It brought back a lot of memories as I did several voyages to the USA on her. Didn't we all look a lot younger then - hard to believe it's over 40 years ago........
= salaams es bv + . .. . .


----------



## mikeg (Aug 24, 2006)

Absolutely brilliant! Quite a refreshment for the ol' brain too reading up about how things evolved after the demise of the Radio Officer. 
Well done Freddy and to all involved.

Great morse too, read it in my head really easily - just shows that morse once learnt stays!

Mike


----------



## freddythefrog (Dec 15, 2007)

TO R651400, RON, GWZM and MIKEG
Many thanks to you all for your kind comments re the website.
yes we did seem a lot younger in those days like TONY on the Alaunia, many moons have since passed by and the age is catching up with us all! Thought the MORSE would make some guys ears stand up and it would all coming flooding back re the good old days! cheers 73's de freddythefrog
PS will pass your comments on to the rest of the guys at FPR.


----------



## Pat bourke (Jun 30, 2007)

Many Congratulations Freddy, brilliant site, gave me a lump in my throat. It has reminded me of the Wonderful World of Marine Radio which I enjoyed very much, now sadly gone but not forgotten.
Many Thanks, Pat.(Thumb)(Pint)


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Well done to all involved!

An outstanding effort!

Regards from Australia


----------



## Ken Lake (Oct 25, 2008)

A great website Freddy. Thanks to all who obviously worked so hard on putting it and the museum together. I'll visit on my next trip to UK.

Ken


----------



## Peter Martin (May 30, 2005)

*Wireless Room*

As luck would have it, I visited last saturday 9th October. Although a 'deck' creature I was most impressed and interested in what's been done.
Sadly, the room was un-manned - I would have loved a chat about the exhibits and about days passed.
I noticed an item on the wall referring to Fred Goodwin, MIMCO Manager in the 70's. I got to know Fred when I was a helper at Rochdale Sea cadets. After a disasterous fire he obtained, an donated to us, an Oceanspan VII and Atlanta receiver and various bits. I was able to install this and thus we had a working station again. I feel sure that he has now " crossed the bar" but he's not forgotten.
Anyway chaps; well done for keeping alive an important piece of history


----------



## freddythefrog (Dec 15, 2007)

Hello To Pat, Ken, Troppo, Peter
Many thanks guys for the kind comments, tell your friends and colleagues
about the site---we have to keep alive the era of the R/O's and the equipment used before it is sadly all forgotten. Pat thanks for use of your piccies on the site. Peter, sorry there was no one around the day you visited
unfortunately we do not have enough guys to man it all the time, we have asked quite a few times but unfortunately no one comes forward.
Thank you all again cheers 73's de freddythefrog


----------



## macrae (May 11, 2006)

Thanks Freddy for a great site and all the work in creating it, well done.
Brings back all the memories of a unique time at sea with all the adventures.


----------



## Graham P Powell (Jun 2, 2007)

Brilliant!. I may just have some items for you ex GKA. One large transmitting valve and gigantic tuning condenser both ex Portishead. They were supposed to be going into a memorial on the acutal GKA site but ( like so much else) seems to have disappeared into the ether. 
rgds
Graham Powell


----------



## tell (Feb 12, 2005)

Freddy do you have anything to do with the webcam on Wirralcam?


----------



## freddythefrog (Dec 15, 2007)

To Macrae and Graham Powell,
Glad you enjoyed the website guys, thanks for nice comments.
Please tell your friends and colleagues about our site.
Graham re the large valve and condenser, we would happily display them at FPR for you indicating they are from GKA.We could even add piccies of them to the website if you wish under items on display at FPR.
Pls PM me with info etc when you ready. Many thanks 73's de freddythefrog


----------



## freddythefrog (Dec 15, 2007)

TO TELL
Hello Tell, NO we do not have anything to do with the webcam on Wirralcam, the guy from Wirralcam we do know and that he has 2 cameras on the walls outside the radio room---one pointing towards the Floral Pavillion/Newbrighton and the other pointing just right of the Rock lighthouse showing the shipping channel just past the FPR. If you need to contact him I am sure you can do that through his site. Cheers freddythefrog


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

Graham P Powell said:


> Brilliant!. I may just have some items for you ex GKA. One large transmitting valve and gigantic tuning condenser both ex Portishead. They were supposed to be going into a memorial on the acutal GKA site but ( like so much else) seems to have disappeared into the ether.
> rgds
> Graham Powell


I have tried to chase up the developers (Wimpey/Bellway) with regard to the GKA monument/obelisk/plaque for the site. Response came there none. I suspect the suggestion of a memorial may have been a ruse to get the plans through the council. Cynical? Oh yes.

I will also see if I can dig out some items for FPR as it is clear there is no local interest down here.

Larry +


----------



## tell (Feb 12, 2005)

freddythefrog said:


> TO TELL
> Hello Tell, NO we do not have anything to do with the webcam on Wirralcam, the guy from Wirralcam we do know and that he has 2 cameras on the walls outside the radio room---one pointing towards the Floral Pavillion/Newbrighton and the other pointing just right of the Rock lighthouse showing the shipping channel just past the FPR. If you need to contact him I am sure you can do that through his site. Cheers freddythefrog


Fred thanks for answering , very helpful


----------

